# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  Cosero, service humanoid robot, Autonomous Intelligent Systems Nimbro, Bonn, Germany

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Autonomous Intelligent Systems Nimbro

Home Page - nimbro.net/@Home

facebook.com/cosero.nimbro

----------


## Airicist

RoboCup German Open 2011: Final of Team [email protected] 

 Uploaded on Apr 4, 2011




> Demonstration of team NimbRo (University of Bonn) in the final of the RoboCup German Open @Home League competition, which took place in Magdeburg, Germany.
> The robots Cosero and Dynamaid cooperate to prepare breakfast. While Cosero opens a bottle and pours some milk into a cereal bowl, Dynamaid gets orange juice from the fridge. Finally, Cosero fetches a spoon and recognizes a pointing gesture.

----------


## Airicist

Mobile Bin Picking with Cognitive Service Robot Cosero 

 Published on Sep 12, 2012




> The video shows the results of the ECHORD experiments ActReMa - Active Recognition and Manipulation of Simple Parts Exploiting 3D Information, which has been carried out by University of Bonn and Metronom Automation GmbH.
> 
> Our robot Cosero recognizes parts in a transport box, grasps them, and delivers them.
> We learn object models from examples and actively explore the contents of the box.

----------


## Airicist

RoboCup 2013: @Home League Winner NimbRo 

 Published on Oct 5, 2013




> Demonstrations of winning team NimbRo of University of Bonn, Germany, at the [email protected] competition in Eindhoven, NL.
> Cognitive service robot Cosero shows grasp transfer and tool use.

----------


## Airicist

RoboCup German Open 2014: [email protected] Highlights 

 Published on Oct 24, 2014




> The video shows some highlights from the RoboCup German Open @Home League competition, which took place in April 2014 in Magdeburg. The cognitive service robot Cosero, developed at University of Bonn, opens a bottle with a bottle opener, uses a tool to pick a saussage from the grill and to place it on a plate and grasps a tray with two gippers in order to deliver it.

----------


## Airicist

Humanoids 2014: Demonstrating Adaptive Tool-Use with an Anthropomorphic Service Robot 

Published on Nov 19, 2014




> This video contains footage of demonstrations of tool-use approaches with an anthropomorphic service robot. It shows tool-use skill transfer through deformable shape matching, tool-tip perception for opening a bottle, and the perception of objects for whole-body and tool alignment in a barbecue scenario. The video material has been recorded during public demonstrations at [email protected] competitions.
> 
> "Adaptive Tool-Use Strategies for Anthropomorphic Service Robots"
> 
> by Jorg Stuckler and Sven Behnke

----------

